# Japanese soldiers look into cockpit of captured American Curtiss P-40 fighter



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diTY_IUeRms_


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice video!


----------

